# Real-time co-authoring with Word 2007



## Lily Stewart (Sep 22, 2010)

A group of us that work together are very interested in the real-time co-authoring feature of MS Word 2010 and SharePoint. We think it's great to be able to edit the same document at the same time like Google Docs but using MS Word.

However, we've only just upgraded to Word 2007 not that long ago, and not keen on spending more money on further upgrades. Is there anyway to do real-time co-authoring using MS Word 2007? 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Share-files-with-someone


----------



## objames (Sep 23, 2010)

I suggest you hold your horses from upgrading until you find a bit more about what Word 2010 / SharePoint is capable of. 

While SharePoint has a lot going for it, e.g. good integration with MS products, it lacks the kinds of real-time collaboration capability you find in Google Docs. For instance, you need to "save" before people can see your edits; in docs, you just see it. Also, you are limited to writing in different paragraphs. 

As far as I know the only tool that supports Google Docs-llike collaboration in MS Word is CodoxWord (www.codoxware.com). It is installed as a plugin to Word. You can give it a shot to see if it's what you need. 

Or, if you can try creating the document collaboratively in Google Docs and and do the formatting in Word later.


----------



## cuteali (Sep 28, 2010)

so nice sharing 
thanx


----------

